# Veil cut edge or pencil edge?



## babytots

Which do you prefer out of these 2? I love both but can't decide on which one I love the most I hate making decisions like this lol so thought would get some opinions to help me make a choice lol.

https://www.deity-bridal.com/userimages/procart8.htm

https://www.deity-bridal.com/userimages/procart11.htm


----------



## Savannah1

I think mines a cut edge so i'll vote that :D
x


----------



## booflebump

I prefer the cut edge veils x


----------



## honeybee2

whats your dress like babe? ill make a choice from that!


----------



## babytots

Ummm hard to describe lol haven't seen it since July when I ordered it. Its ruched on the chest area with a bow and crystal flower under the left side of the bust. The material over the stomach is kinda ruched too joining up to the bow and then it goes out to the floor doesn't have much of a train.

I do have a crappy pic of it on my phone will go onto the p.c and try and upload it if I can. x


----------



## honeybee2

ye that would be great!


----------



## tmr1234

I rally dont like veils but that is my self but if i had to chooes i would say the pencil one as it looks finished the outher 1 looks just cut off the roll


----------



## jellytot

i prefer the pencil cut edge, gives a neat finish x


----------



## mummytobe

I prefer the pencil one, flicking between the 2 thats the one that looked better to me ! But they are both lovely x


----------



## honeybee2

i would say pencil. because it defines the romantic cut edge :o


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies in the end I went with a cut edge one. I did try and order one from that site but when it came to paying the site was down so it couldn't process it :( ended up looking on google and found a cheaper one and if I don't like it I have enough time to sell it on and buy a pencil edged one instead. Things like veils don't usually suit me so I'll see what I look like in it lol. x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0594.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0595.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0596.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## honeybee2

babytots- that dress is absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## honeybee2

SHAME ABOUT THE WEBSITE!!!!! sucha bummer because she is the lovliest of ladies!!!!

as long as you got what you want- thats all that matters xxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks hun it was the first one I tried on in the shop and usually I hate looking at mysself in the mirror but when I saw it on mwe I was blown away by how lovely it looked on me. Didn't bother trying any of the others I liked on as I just knew it was the one. 

Yeah is a shame about the website but I saved myself a bit of money thats gone on dfs tie. Can't wait to get it and see what it looks like with my tiara. x


----------



## honeybee2

awww i cant wait to actually buy a tiara hahah!


----------



## babytots

Lol I've had mine since last year when we first set the date then I fall pg with Lewis so we decided to postpone but then I changed my mind when I was like 4/5 months pg lol so decided to go ahead with it. x


----------



## honeybee2

well, i did have one being made but as you probs saw the lady making it f*cked it up big time so big bummer really!!!


----------

